# Choosing a puppy based on temperant



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello everyone, yesterday I went to look at some puppys that were about a month old and I noticed a few things. There were 3 puppys. One was crying/barking at me. Another was just laying down and quiet. And the last was interested in me and started licking me. I was just wondering if it is possible to determine their temperants right now? Is it too much of a stretch? Thanks for your time. Also, if their temperant can be determined now, which puppy would be the keeper?


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Isn't this the same questions as this thread? 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...5-question-about-knowing-temperant-puppy.html


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

GSDkid said:


> Isn't this the same questions as this thread?
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...5-question-about-knowing-temperant-puppy.html


Yeah. Is there a way I can delete my other thread? Reason why I posted the same thread here is because it seemed like a better area for the question.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Unfortunately, there isn't. Only the Mod's can do it. I'm sure they'll catch it and do it for you.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I know a while back you were looking for a reputable breeder of black sables. 

Are these black sable pups? No reputable breeder would allow potential owners to pick their puppy at four weeks. Their temperament is in no way set.

I can't move this thread as I am not a mod in this section, but I notified on it so someone else can do it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

can't move it either as I am not a mod in that section.

Don't you have quite a few dogs as it is? Didn't you have a litter yourself?? 

Why do you need another one? Just curious.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WascoGSD said:


> Hello everyone, yesterday I went to look at some puppys that were about a month old and I noticed a few things. There were 3 puppys. One was crying/barking at me. Another was just laying down and quiet. And the last was interested in me and started licking me.* I was just wondering if it is possible to determine their temperants right now? Is it too much of a stretch?* Thanks for your time. Also, if their temperant can be determined now, which puppy would be the keeper?


Best way to get the best puppy is to leave it to the RESPONSIBLE breeder you choose and rely on their background and experience with the breed and their dog.

The best breeders keep an eagle eye on the litter when it's at their home and do all the puppy socialization and experiences to expose the pups and better evaluate. PLUS they keep track of the puppies/owners FOREVER after the puppies leave their home. So they can continue to learn and evaluate and help future litters.

You get a chance to look at this site yet? http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html Most of the smart people on this board have learned to go to this type of breeder (or find a great dog in a rescue/shelter) and realize why it's worth the extra money and time to support these breeders rather than just those breeding willy nilly 'cause I love my dog/miracle of life/puppies are so cute/I am going to make money from' type of breeders.

:wub:


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

The litters that I have done temperament testing on have all been either at seven weeks of age of just under eight weeks. Three weeks is WAY too early as their ears and eyes have only been open for a little while and they are just beginning to realize the environment around them. The one that was quiet could have just finished nursing a short time ago too. 

As others have said, the breeder should pick the puppy for you and should be the one to advise you of the best pick to match your specific needs. 

As a breeder myself, I NEVER let anyone outside my family near my puppies at that young age.


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> can't move it either as I am not a mod in that section.
> 
> Don't you have quite a few dogs as it is? Didn't you have a litter yourself??
> 
> Why do you need another one? Just curious.


I am giving my adult male to a friend of mine. And I never had a litter and I don't plan on it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well you posted this on 11-09-11



> Hey guys. I recently got a 5 month old GSD female puppy and I havent tried to to introduce her to my other GSDs. I have a 3 year old male and a 6 year old female who just had puppies in the backyard. I want to put my pup in the backyard with them but I'm afraid they might fight. I guess my question is, would both my adult GSDs know that she is a pup and not attack? What is the best way to break the ice? Thanks!


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> well you posted this on 11-09-11


Nice detective work


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> well you posted this on 11-09-11


Oh yeah. Is there a problem with that? I came here asking advice about a puppy and instead (like a lot of other people) get scolded.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Dakotasmom23 said:


> Nice detective work


I concur


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

WascoGSD said:


> I am giving my adult male to a friend of mine. *And I never had a litter and I don't plan on it.*





WascoGSD said:


> *Oh yeah. Is there a problem with that?* I came here asking advice about a puppy and instead (like a lot of other people) get scolded.


Yeah... you got caught lying (nice work, Diane). You're asking advice, but no one even knows your true intentions. What do you expect?

And what's with all the dogs? A 5 months old, a 3 year old that you're looking to give away, a 6 year old, and now another puppy? What about the puppies your dogs already had?

What exactly are you trying to do? Where's the rest of these dogs? Why the need for more? What are you even asking?


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Yeah... you got caught lying (nice work, Diane). You're asking advice, but no one even knows your true intentions. What do you expect?
> 
> And what's with all the dogs? A 5 months old, a 3 year old that you're looking to give away, a 6 year old, and now another puppy? What about the puppies your dogs already had?
> 
> What exactly are you trying to do? Where's the rest of these dogs? Why the need for more? What are you even asking?


Lol your reading too much into it. I'm no bad guy or whatever you think I am. I Live with my brother and his female was pregnant. The 5 month old female you saw is my dog and I gave my male to a friend of mine. And to let you know, I honestly forgot about the litter because it wasnt even mine.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

No one said you were a bad guy. Just be honest when you ask and answer questions if you're really looking for advice. That's all.


----------



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> No one said you were a bad guy. Just be honest when you ask and answer questions if you're really looking for advice. That's all.


I was being honest. Like I already said, I really forgot about that incident because I wasn't the responsible person. And by the way, what does my other dogs have to do with needing help with the temperament of a puppy?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Did you read MRL's great post? Here it is just incase 



MaggieRoseLee said:


> Best way to get the best puppy is to leave it to the RESPONSIBLE breeder you choose and rely on their background and experience with the breed and their dog.
> 
> The best breeders keep an eagle eye on the litter when it's at their home and do all the puppy socialization and experiences to expose the pups and better evaluate. PLUS they keep track of the puppies/owners FOREVER after the puppies leave their home. So they can continue to learn and evaluate and help future litters.
> 
> ...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

no problem with it, but now your saying it was your brother's dogs? The post says "MY" dogs.

whatever, it just always pays to be honest I guess

and I can't take credit for that Nov post, someone else pointed it out to me, and I just posted it


----------

